

Analyzing the MD5 collision in Flame - dfc
http://blog.trailofbits.com/2012/06/11/analyzing-the-md5-collision-in-flame/

======
dfc
The title originally indicated that the analysis was done by Alexander
Sotirov, one of the co-authors of "MD5 considered harmful today"[1] among
other things. I am not sure what happened to the attribution.

[1] <http://www.win.tue.nl/hashclash/rogue-ca/>

